# [SOLVED] Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard



## matty6538 (Sep 5, 2009)

I currently have an Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard. It was working fine and everything and then i decided to upgrade to Windows 7. I previously had a 32 bit version of Windows Vista and i did a custom install of 64 bit Windows 7. 
It will not let me install the support dvd that installs everything for the motherboard. So i guess my question is, is this not compatible with Windows 7 for some reason? or am i just being stupid and messing up somewhere? 

This is what it says when i run the cd "Motherboard Support CD does not support this operating system(WNT_6.1H_64_MCE.)":4-dontkno


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard*

What is your cpu?
That motherboard is notorious for failing on windows 7.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard*

Download the Windows 7 drivers from Asus site. If you let 7 run for a few days, it will most likely find the updates for you.
Did you do a clean install or an upgrade? Upgrade installs very often cause issues.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard*

I have the same board running Win7 64-bit.

What is the CPU?


----------



## matty6538 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard*

Intel core 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHZ. And i did a clean install of Windows 7 64Bit.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard*

I just looked on Asus site and all drivers are listed for Windows 7 64Bit.
Go here and clik on "Download" and select Windows 7 64Bit from the drop down box. http://asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=c19zNYHCAXhCqBPq&templete=2


----------



## matty6538 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard*

Ok thank you, i will try that. But there is no way to get the programs that the install disc came with then?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard*

What programs are you referring to?


----------



## matty6538 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard*

I dont remember what they are called something like turbov aand or turbo-key. I cant really remember what they are called though...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard*

If you don't see them on the Asus site they are not available. "sometimes" Vista drivers will work with 7. I've used the Vista version of AI Suite on 7 before the 7 drivers were available.


----------



## matty6538 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5Q Turbo Motherboard*

Ok ok sounds good....thank you for the help very much!


----------

